# Any excuse?



## TimMc (Nov 21, 2008)

I fail at riding over curbs at 35 km/h so I've been doing a lot of OH solving lately 

Tim.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2008)

I hope there will never be a poll "Have you ever poked out your eyes so you had an excuse to practise blindfolded"


----------



## Lofty (Nov 21, 2008)

I have practiced right hand OH due to a left hand injury. 
However that injury was caused to doing too much left hand OH.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't use an injury as excuse
my excuse is that I use my left hand to smoke, pay, and other things and my right hand gets bored (and the other way around when writing, shaking hands, juggling)


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 21, 2008)

Anssi's injury comes to mind, resulting in him losing the 3x3x3 WR and replacing it with the 3x3x3_feet WR


----------



## Kian (Nov 21, 2008)

lofty, that's hilarious. 

it will take a right hand injury for me to practice oh more than a few solves a day.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 21, 2008)

Well unfortunately when I got a wrist contusion, it was in my left wrist, which is my OH side. I was ridiculously bad at right hand OH, so I experimented with petrus an blockbuilding, and got my first sub-40 FMC. Also got a sub-4 with feet average.


----------



## Kian (Nov 21, 2008)

pretty sure i'd quit cubing before i started to seriously practice feet cubing. fmc would be cool to practice, though.


----------



## deadalnix (Nov 21, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I hope there will never be a poll "Have you ever poked out your eyes so you had an excuse to practise blindfolded"



Very funny !


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 22, 2008)

yuppers. I had to do a lot of OH while I rested my right hand since it started hurting A LOT. It still hurts but since i'm a lefty adjusting to left handed algs wasn't much of a hassle.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 22, 2008)

When I got the occasional "If I scramble it for you can you solve it?!" the other day I started solving it OH and they asked "Why one handed?" to which I replied "My left hand was cut up the other day..." *shows scarred fingers* 

AvG - I'll try BLD yet, short of poking my eyes out 

Tim.


----------



## rckclmb124 (Nov 24, 2008)

I am now. I got a blister a few days ago from a hotglue gun and it tore open yesterday. For those of you at the Westchester competition I was the one that had a bandage and tape on my right index finger.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 24, 2008)

Sometimes at BMX racing, I convince myself to try jumps because "even if I break my arm, I can still do OH and pen spinning"


----------



## Kian (Nov 25, 2008)

rck, i remember judging almost every one of your solves. you're the one with the red or orangish cube. no more chops! haha


----------



## rckclmb124 (Nov 25, 2008)

Kian said:


> rck, i remember judging almost every one of your solves. you're the one with the red or orangish cube. no more chops! haha




Did you have a red sweatshirt and glasses? and ya I choped once then twice was close.


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 25, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> I hope there will never be a poll "Have you ever poked out your eyes so you had an excuse to practise blindfolded"



I tried... Then I found out that inspection became a problem


----------



## Kian (Nov 25, 2008)

yeah, rck. that's me. you were scaring me with those almost chops! i hate giving those +2's out.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 29, 2008)

I injured my arm and hand when I first started OH cubing, so now instead I use my left hand. I never switched back, and my right handed OH sucks! I am right handed, but for some reason I am more stable turning it when I use my left hand.


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 29, 2008)

Why would you need an excuse to practice OH?

If I needed an excuse, it would be eating with one hand. I only have one other hand free, so I'll practice OH. =D


----------



## Escher (Nov 29, 2008)

heh, my first solve of the UK Open was with my RH... and im a LH one-hander... its because i thought you could only inspect with one hand, and for some reason that was my RH, and then i made the grab with my RH, and i had no idea whether i could put it back on the table, and continue with my LH... i didnt make that mistake again xD
anyway, it was a 1:06, then i got a 1:02 (both absolutely AWFUL solves) in the first round, & somehow got through...
then performed terribly for the final... sup 50 average


----------



## edwardtimliu (Dec 4, 2008)

ya my left index finger is weird, whenver i lift up my middle finger, the index finger lifts up too, and vice versa, and the index can only lift up to a max of 135 degrees, instead of 180 (or maybe more)


----------

